# Newbie on rails??



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

So I have been snoawboarding about 10 times, and am getting pretty comfortable. I have not been to 
a resort yet. Hike in, and board out.

I live in Utah, and snowboard in American Fork Canyon. I have found a couple of hand rails near an equestrian park in the canyon. Rails are about 12" off of the snow and about 8 feet long.

There is about an 8 foot dropoff (steep slope) with exposed boulders at the bottom of the hill following the exit.

So, my questions are....Am I better off starting out hitting the rail at slower speeds until I am comfortable, or Is it generaly better to grow a pair, and hit it with the some speed?

My second question is, should I decide to bail, am I less likely to get really hurt on a rail 50/50 or boardslide?

Oh ya, theres a little ramp leading up to the rail, so no ollie is nessesary to get onto rail.

Thanks snowboard gurus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never hit one, but people say that "wild" rails are a lot sketchier than terrain park rails. Your rail sounds pretty evil (especially to be learning on), with the 8 foot drop and boulders to worry about. Is it round or square? Unless you _really_ don't want to go to a resort, it'd be better to learn on easy boxes and rails in a terrain park.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i know these rails... you will die ... just come up to brighton and hike candy land its mid mountain and really not too bad of a hike to get there... one tip bring a backpack with a change of underlayers in it because youll be drenched by time you get to candy land .. food and water in the pack would be good too


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

You've been snowboarding 10 days? This will be the last post of your life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

victorvaughn said:


> You've been snowboarding 10 days? This will be the last post of your life.


:laugh:

10char


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

DON'T DO IT!!!! This will save u a lot of pain and suffering. It would be an absolutely stupid move to do. The process of snowboarding is all about taking it slow and working your way up. Start out on boxes and get super comfortable, then try some easy rails. If u can't go to resort, u could build your own and that would be a lot less sketchy.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

victorvaughn said:


> You've been snowboarding 10 days? This will be the last post of your life.


I 100% agree!!


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah! dude, do yourself a favor and aproach rails slowly. get comfortable on that board first and formost. then go to the park once you get "stop" and "go" figured out without falling. watch people do it first so you can at least get a good idea of what skill level you need to be at, then try some butter boxes and work your way up the line. "Wild rails" are your last hit, definately not your first. Save an arm, a leg and your noggin and go about it slow.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, thanks for all the advise guys. I guess I will hold off.

This rail just sits there though.........Mocking me. I'm pretty sure it called me a wuss. 

Maybe I can hit up a resort before the season is over.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> i know these rails... you will die ... just come up to brighton and hike candy land its mid mountain and really not too bad of a hike to get there... one tip bring a backpack with a change of underlayers in it because youll be drenched by time you get to candy land .. food and water in the pack would be good too


Is that safe? I have heard horror stories about the "local" snowboarders at Brighton, and they DO NOT like newbies in their territory.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Idk what everyone is talking about, you should hit the rail its only a foot tall just go slow and you will be fine and its good practice, that way when u go to a resort you will actually know how to ground and you wont look like an idiot lol. I started practicing on a similiar sized rail when i first started and it was fun and good practice just go slow so you get used to riding and so you dont fly into that boulder


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

cadencesdad said:


> Ok, thanks for all the advise guys. I guess I will hold off.
> 
> This rail just sits there though.........Mocking me. I'm pretty sure it called me a wuss.
> 
> Maybe I can hit up a resort before the season is over.


yea it will call you a wuss untill you double or triple your ski tags too if you dont start working your boardslides alot too. snow, i dunno about the rails are easier to board then boxes...rails are a pain in the dick personally, they still freak the shit out of me and i can do em rather decently lol. i find boxes or "flat rails(4-6" puckboard between 2 rails)" more fun then tubular rails unless its a double rail..



technine42 said:


> Idk what everyone is talking about, you should hit the rail its only a foot tall just go slow and you will be fine and its good practice, that way when u go to a resort you will actually know how to ground and you wont look like an idiot lol. I started practicing on a similiar sized rail when i first started and it was fun and good practice just go slow so you get used to riding and so you dont fly into that boulder


did you not hear about the 8 foot drop surrounded by boulders and a fiery pit of very ugly women?


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i been snowboarding about 15 times. its 100% or don't do it. have confidence on doing it, cause i used to do it on my skateboard and its where i got mines from.it's somewhat similar. also you would want to detune your board if it isnt so from the factory for park.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

EEK That rail sounds Gnar ass. I tried to do a wild rail ocne. I broke my arm in 2 places and had internal bleeding. Bet thats' put you off doing it :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> yea it will call you a wuss untill you double or triple your ski tags too if you dont start working your boardslides alot too. snow, i dunno about the rails are easier to board then boxes...rails are a pain in the dick personally, they still freak the shit out of me and i can do em rather decently lol. i find boxes or "flat rails(4-6" puckboard between 2 rails)" more fun then tubular rails unless its a double rail..
> 
> 
> 
> did you not hear about the 8 foot drop surrounded by boulders and a fiery pit of very ugly women?


Yes i did hear about the drop by how far away is it from the rail because if it far from it you should easily be able to stop


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*blaaah*

blahblahblahh.. just go for it


----------

